# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Vendita ditta individuale con debiti

## nuvolol70

Salve, vorrei sapere come secondo voi si possa fare una vendita di una ditta individuale, negozio commercio al dettaglio, che attualmente ha debiti verso banca e fornitori, dal marito alla moglie lasciando i debiti solo sulle spalle del marito che vorrebbe comunque tentare di pagare. I due sono in separazione dei beni.
Ho trovato qualcosa sulla vendita prima ad una persona fisica e poi alla terza parte, ma non sono sicuro. Conviene secondo voi fare una società? O lasciare una ditta individuale?
Grazie

----------


## paolab

potrebbe essere utile procedere ad un affitto d'azienda anzichè cessione, almeno temporaneamente

----------


## shailendra

Non capisco il problema. Normalmente le cessioni di azienda si fanno valutando i beni ammortizzabili, le rimanenze e l'avviamento senza cedere i debiti e i crediti pregressi e risultanti dalla gestione della cedente. Quindi dove è il problema? Forse non vuoi fare una cessione di azienda?

----------


## nuvolol70

> Non capisco il problema. Normalmente le cessioni di azienda si fanno valutando i beni ammortizzabili, le rimanenze e l'avviamento senza cedere i debiti e i crediti pregressi e risultanti dalla gestione della cedente. Quindi dove è il problema? Forse non vuoi fare una cessione di azienda?

  Buongiorno, si si vuole fare una cessione di azienda, ma non si vogliono passare debiti e crediti. Stavamo giusto cercando uno stratagemma per effettuare la vendita senza che i creditori possano rivalersi sull'acquirente.

----------


## nuvolol70

Buonasera, ho alcune problematiche che il cliente mi ha sottoposto in questi giorni da risolvere e sinceramente non trovo la soluzione migliore, io ve le sottopongo così come ne ho discusso riportandovi la situazione corrente. Sono graditi suggerimenti.  
Ditta individuale con debiti vs banche di 32mila euro(fidi, prestito) e vs fornitori di 18mila.  
Il cliente vorrebbe passare la mano alla moglie in quanto negli ultimi 8 mesi ha subito due interventi ed è tutt'ora sotto cure mediche. Ovviamente non vorrebbe che i debiti della sua ditta seguano la nuova ditta della moglie, non ha intenzione di scappare, ma di trovare un accordo e pagare i suoi debiti. Insieme siamo arrivati a queste strade:
- cessazione ditta individuale e riconsegna licenza commerciale, riapertura con nuova ditta dopo 2 settimane di chiusura, operazione fatta senza la vendita dei cespiti. Siccome è una macelleria il mio cliente vorrebbe cedere al padrone dell'immobile anche i cespiti fissi come banco frigo e celle in modo tale da non doverle vendere alla ditta della moglie.  
- conferimento in Srl nella quale le sue quote saranno in seguito vendute a altro familiare.  
- vendita ditta individuale alla moglie senza libri contabili quindi escludendo i debiti della azienda.  
- cessione ramo d'azienda alla moglie per prendere tempo con i creditori.  
- vendita a Srl di nuova costituzione che chiude in due settimane e riapertura con ditta individuale moglie senza vendita.  
- vendita cespiti totale per cessazione a persona fisica terza che poi a sua volta li rivende alla nuova ditta dopo alcuni mesi.  
Vi chiedo un parere sulle opzioni, sappiamo dei rischi, se qualcuno ha esperienza al riguardo però vi aiuterebbe non poco. Grazie in anticipo.  
Inviato dal mio SM-J710F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Buongiorno, si si vuole fare una cessione di azienda, ma non si vogliono passare debiti e crediti. Stavamo giusto cercando uno stratagemma per effettuare la vendita senza che i creditori possano rivalersi sull'acquirente.

  L'art. 2560 del codice civile stabisce che dei debiti relativi all'azienda ceduta ne risponde il cedente e il cessionario se questi risultano dai libri contabili. Ogni clausola che fissasse una diversa regolamentazione avrebbe efficacia solo tra le parti non verso i terzi. Questa condizione, vale anche nell'affitto d'azienda per giurisprudenza consolidata.

----------


## shailendra

> L'art. 2560 del codice civile stabisce che dei debiti relativi all'azienda ceduta ne risponde il cedente e il cessionario se questi risultano dai libri contabili. Ogni clausola che fissasse una diversa regolamentazione avrebbe efficacia solo tra le parti non verso i terzi. Questa condizione, vale anche nell'affitto d'azienda per giurisprudenza consolidata.

  Cosa si intende esattamente per libri contabili? Se la ditta è in contabilità semplificata i debiti verso banche e fornitori non sono evidenziati dalla contabilità....

----------

